# PERSONAL SI rant.



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

So i was banned from SI about three years ago for triggering when someone was being rude on my thread.... Got the ax...

But Notalostgirl is on her second or third thread abusing all the people over on SI being a biotchnotch and she has not been banned. She is being way malicious and just a terrible attitude and she has not been banned! 

Freakin hell, im banned for life and can never be back on that site as a member and she is over there doing 100 times worse than I ever did and she is like on day two of it and no moderator has shut her down? 

like wtf? 

I get so upset looking at members doing much worse than i ever did and not get banned.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

What site is SI?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> So i was banned from SI about three years ago for triggering when someone was being rude on my thread.... Got the ax...
> 
> But Notalostgirl is on her second or third thread abusing all the people over on SI being a biotchnotch and she has not been banned. She is being way malicious and just a terrible attitude and she has not been banned!
> 
> ...



So your stocking a message board?

I think you might want to just quit going there.

Just sayin this sounds weird to me.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Different mods. 

So, yeah, stop stocking the board.:rofl: But, if you want to stalk them, be my guest.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

When i was on there three years ago I got attached to certain people that I never got personal email to, and i follow their stories there, and other stories also catch my eye. And yes, i do confess to frequenting the website, and you can call it stalking but i have still gleaned helpful information and experiences from those in the trenches!  

I don't really want to stop frequenting there. I would like to be a member again but that is not happening. Im just pissed at the obvious inconsistency there.... it bent my nose out of joint, it did.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

You folks do realize that this isn't SI, right?


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Cletus said:


> You folks do realize that this isn't SI, right?


....Not sure what you are getting at...:wtf::wtf:


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

You should be very thankful to have such a good life that something like this warrants even a second thought.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Just consider it a badge of honor and move on. They should add the word 'just' to the front of the name.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Just consider it a badge of honor and move on. They should add the word 'just' to the front of the name.


I agree. You'll likely be following your old friends infidelity non-recovery stories for decades. They did you a favor.

There was one guy that survived the Titanic disaster that floated around in the Atlantic for several years eating fish and any bird he could catch while drinking melted ice, rainwater and his own urine. When his dead body was finally found, his onboard journals indicated that he was happy to have"survived" the iceberg but he had substantial complaints about the cruise thereafter. 

Survival aint enough. 

But it's the logical result when:

You cant give divorce advice there because it makes the unrecovered "surviving" still miserable betrayed spouses and the waywards feel bad

You cant give difficult recovery advice because it makes the wayward spouses and limbo betrayed spouse that are content doing nothing feel bad

You cant provide hope and encouragement for reconciliation because it makes the divorced posters feel bad.


Each "team" has it's own mod representative(s) that will drop a random ban hammer anytime making up and interpreting odd rules in strange ways. Never argue with any mod, even if you THINK you are friends with them because the other mods might mistake you as an enemy and ban you anyway and they don't admit mistakes. Years ago there were several spin-off forums and blogs with some good stories about how DS used to run that place.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sports Fan said:


> What site is SI?


Seriously Inconsistent?


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

I absolutely hate survivinginfidelity. No mercy at all for the Wayward spouses. The reddit version of SI is cancer, too. Somehow, it's even _worse_.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> I absolutely hate survivinginfidelity. No mercy at all for the Wayward spouses. The reddit version of SI is cancer, too. Somehow, it's even _worse_.


They both suck. I'd just stay away from either one. Loveshack is just as bad, but in other ways.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Why can't you start a new name, new email account, new browser?


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Hmm shouldn’t they block by IP? All of the sites have their uses. I found SI first when I was in my sappy wanting to fix “us” phase. Hah. Figured out pretty quickly that it wasn’t the one for me.

Reddit SI I visit once every blue moon. It had a lot more gf/bf than marriage stories when I looked. 

I give parts of TAM a wide berth bc I’d rather focus on members’ views of marriage/relationships and not go into the socio-political rabbit hole some of the threads do. And I frequent chump lady too cause, why not? Haven’t joined love shack bc of the whole pro cheaty vibe, but no skin off their or my ass for it.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I have not spoofed my location because since i was (KICKED OUT) Not wanted, rejected...etc.... I tried to respect the ban.

I could circumvent it, but I would have to lie about my story because it's specific, or not talk about things etc... I try to be super honest and being banned was enough to tell me IM NOT WANTED, but i dont get why they want notalostgirl in comparison to my situation. I was not as malicious, and frankly attention seeking as she was, is, etc.... 

My name was the same there as it is here if any members are able to dig for my threads, I think i had two. 

But as we see, SI is terribly unreliable in their banning practices... 

grrrr. I guess i got a chip on my shoulder because they banned me four months after d-day, my husband had been away from me and out of the country for three and a half months because i found out a little before he left then he confessed it all after he left to another country for three months. The banned me the day before he came home and I had found no other site at the time for help... I was very hurt by the action. Honestly it freaking destroyed me at the time to be begging for help and the door slams in your face. 

I should get over it, and I thought I did until i saw this situation.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

threelittlestars said:


> I have not spoofed my location because since i was (KICKED OUT) Not wanted, rejected...etc.... I tried to respect the ban.
> 
> I could circumvent it, but I would have to lie about my story because it's specific, or not talk about things etc... I try to be super honest and being banned was enough to tell me IM NOT WANTED, but i dont get why they want notalostgirl in comparison to my situation. I was not as malicious, and frankly attention seeking as she was, is, etc....
> 
> ...


You can read threads at SI all you want by just not being logged in. So, if you want to "keep up" with people, you can. You just can't post.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> You can read threads at SI all you want by just not being logged in. So, if you want to "keep up" with people, you can. You just can't post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Thats what I do.... this is how i have functioned for three years. People just commented that I shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's nobody's business what sites you frequent or why.

Three, you may have noticed that the administrator DS was not particularly sympathetic or empathetic with betrayeds. If people posted against reconciliation, they were banned. She has passed on so the site may be changing their ways.

I'm sorry they threw you out in the cold. A reminder would have sufficed.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Just re-register with a different email account. New email accounts take about 3 minutes to create on Gmail or Yahoo. 

If you do join again, be sure to stop at the Welcome Center for your dose of Kool-Aid, first. :grin2:


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

Really, it just depends on what you're looking for. SI is far superior for moral or emotional support, and discussion of the possibility of reconciliation. Here, you can complain that your spouse leaves the toilet seat up and you will be advised to get a divorce, and informed that you are a female reproductive organ if you are not immediately willing to follow said advice (especially if you are a guy).

What I don't like about that site is if you are a betrayed spouse who "cheats back", and you discuss it there, you are slapped with this stupid "madhatter" label and not allowed to talk to betrayed spouses in the "Just Found Out" part of the forum. That's supposedly for the protection of emotionally vulnerable betrayed spouses, but I think it is unnecessarily harsh. It's fine if the SI people don't want you talking about your revenge affairs in JFO, but to not even be able to talk to them at all, even to give them comfort or support? That's unfortunate.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I cant find notalostgirls thread anymore so she WAS likely axed! So, there is some consistency. Im surprised she was able to spew her vitriol for so long!

Okay, rant over. I can jive with consistency!


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> I cant find notalostgirls thread anymore so she WAS likely axed! So, there is some consistency. Im surprised she was able to spew her vitriol for so long!
> 
> Okay, rant over. I can jive with consistency!


It's likely that while DS was alive she ran her mods like a queen bee. The worker wayward drones reported back to the wayward queen and she unilaterally decided to ban or not ban based upon the content of the offense, the political power of the complaining mod and her mood. This decision process likely involved just two persons at the most.

Now it's likely that the somewhat less passionate mods around the world have to make such decisions by committee giving offenders several more hours or even days to continue and thus, the overall tone of the forum might adjust to a little more freedom if not some much-needed debate. Maybe even a full discussion of reconciliation, recovery and how to achieve it will be permitted.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Ghost Rider said:


> Here, you can complain that your spouse leaves the toilet seat up and you will be advised to get a divorce, and informed that you are a female reproductive organ if you are not immediately willing to follow said advice (especially if you are a guy).



QFT lol.


----------



## thedope (Jan 3, 2017)

I was banned for no reason like literally I got a PM from a Mod asking if I was a BS or WS. I told them to mind their own buisness and boom ban. I could still post, just use a proxy and create a new account. But why would I want to?

If you want to do that just pm me and I'll help you with how to use a free proxy or just google it.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

Ghost Rider said:


> Here, you can complain that your spouse leaves the toilet seat up and you will be advised to get a divorce, and informed that you are a female reproductive organ if you are not immediately willing to follow said advice (especially if you are a guy).


If you SI guys are complaining that your wives are leaving the toilet seat UP, y'all might want to get your genitals back from her????? prior to said recommended divorce.

OR

Kind of explains a lot about what's wrong over on SI.com. Way too many men that sit when they pee married to woman???? that apparently stand when they pee.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Quality said:


> It's likely that while DS was alive she ran her mods like a queen bee. The worker wayward drones reported back to the wayward queen and she unilaterally decided to ban or not ban based upon the content of the offense, the political power of the complaining mod and her mood. This decision process likely involved just two persons at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's likely that the somewhat less passionate mods around the world have to make such decisions by committee giving offenders several more hours or even days to continue and thus, the overall tone of the forum might adjust to a little more freedom if not some much-needed debate. Maybe even a full discussion of reconciliation, recovery and how to achieve it will be permitted.




I am 100% sure this is how it worked.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

Quality said:


> If you SI guys are complaining that your wives are leaving the toilet seat UP, y'all might want to get your genitals back from her????? prior to said recommended divorce.
> 
> OR
> 
> Kind of explains a lot about what's wrong over on SI.com. Way too many men that sit when they pee married to woman???? that apparently stand when they pee.


You get my point. You don't have to take it so literally. I know, those guys are such sissies for having reasonable discussions with betrayed spouses about their situations, as opposed to the flippant, blind advice and projection that new posters get here.

I'm not necessarily pro-reconciliation, but in 10 months since signing up I have yet to see even a single example of it being entertained for even a moment in this forum. There's no balance.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Just another thread on TAM that confirms my belief that there's a helluva lot of people that need to get a life!

Sheesh.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghost Rider said:


> I'm not necessarily pro-reconciliation, but in 10 months since signing up I have yet to see even a single example of it being entertained for even a moment in this forum. There's no balance.


That's simply not true. I will say however that this forum has more posters who are inclined to recommend divorce as an only option than SI, but they have their share as well.

I genuinely think that most of the posters here, including myself, see R as a viable consideration most of the time; but want to advise the BS to make sure the WS *earns* that consideration.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

badmemory said:


> That's simply not true. I will say however that this forum has more posters who are inclined to recommend divorce as an only option than SI, but they have their share as well.
> 
> I genuinely think that most of the posters here, including myself, see R as a viable consideration most of the time; but want to advise the BS to make sure the WS *earns* that consideration.


I agree with this. This forum is more of the realistic tough love or non-sugar-coated approach, in my opinion. It doesn't spackle over the fact that you may have an unremorseful spouse, rather encourages you to save time from engaging in a reconciliation with a spouse who still cheats, gaslights, or trickle-truths anyway.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

BradWesley2 said:


> Just another thread on TAM that confirms my belief that there's a helluva lot of people that need to get a life!
> 
> Sheesh.


And you read it, so maybe you need to take own advice. >


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> And you read it, so maybe you need to take own advice. >


On the contrary I have an extremely fulfilling life, that you couldn't begin to comprehend.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

BradWesley2 said:


> On the contrary I have an extremely fulfilling life, that you couldn't begin to comprehend.


Haha, likewise. Now, go waste your own time and yours alone.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

It depends on the moderator at the time. I was banned, frankly because of an angry post against a WS who felt justified in messing up their spouse’s life. She was pregnant and in an affair with her physician. Many were piling on. I was banned, for saying her BS would be justified in demanding full custody, and her post history would be used against her. Frankly, I did not think what was said was off base, other than making her feel bad. The mod shot me a nasty PM, and my anger got the better of me....I told to Stick her keyboard, attitude and all of SI up her well used ass! She fold me off, called me and a few others some choice names, said SI attracts too many “psychos” and banned me.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I had a similar issue... I voiced a bit of confusion about my banning so I asked and Mangled Hearts is who answered me... But ya...Similar issue.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Taxman said:


> *The mod shot me a nasty PM, and my anger got the better of me....I told to Stick her keyboard, attitude and all of SI up her well used ass! *She fold me off, called me and a few others some choice names, said SI attracts too many “psychos” and banned me.


LOL


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

So I am not alone in my assessment. One seems to feel like we all hit a nerve, and the mod went on a tirade.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Don’t ever go to SI reddit. It is injurious to the soul. Trolls galore infect them.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Ghost Rider said:


> Really, it just depends on what you're looking for. SI is far superior for moral or emotional support, and discussion of the possibility of reconciliation. Here, you can complain that your spouse leaves the toilet seat up and you will be advised to get a divorce, and informed that you are a *female reproductive organ* if you are not immediately willing to follow said advice (especially if you are a guy).
> 
> What I don't like about that site is if you are a betrayed spouse who "cheats back", and you discuss it there, you are slapped with this stupid "madhatter" label and not allowed to talk to betrayed spouses in the "Just Found Out" part of the forum. That's supposedly for the protection of emotionally vulnerable betrayed spouses, but I think it is unnecessarily harsh. It's fine if the SI people don't want you talking about your revenge affairs in JFO, but to not even be able to talk to them at all, even to give them comfort or support? That's unfortunate.


So now we need a new acronym: FRO?:surprise:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Taxman said:


> Don’t ever go to SI reddit. It is injurious to the soul. Trolls galore infect them.


That’s Reddit in general.

It’s the cesspool of the Internet.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Ghost Rider said:


> You get my point. *You don't have to take it so literally.* I know, those guys are such sissies for having reasonable discussions with betrayed spouses about their situations, as opposed to the flippant, blind advice and projection that new posters get here.
> 
> I'm not necessarily pro-reconciliation, but in 10 months since signing up I have yet to see even a single example of it being entertained for even a moment in this forum. There's no balance.


If you didn't mean it the way you said it, why did you say it that way? How are we supposed to know what parts of your posts to take literally and what parts to ignore? Should we just ignore it all, just in case? :scratchhead:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> If you didn't mean it the way you said it, why did you say it that way? How are we supposed to know what parts of your posts to take literally and what parts to ignore? Should we just ignore it all, just in case? :scratchhead:


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


>




BAHAHAHAHAAA! Just what I needed before bed at the end of a long day. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So that *MrFlibble *thread is monstrous. Shame he didn't come here. We would have been a lot more cautious and might have spared him months more pain.


----------



## AttaBoy (Sep 30, 2018)

sokillme said:


> So that *MrFlibble *thread is monstrous. Shame he didn't come here. We would have been a lot more cautious and might have spared him months more pain.


I have been following that thread and I was thinking he had everything, until her last TT this week. Six months since DDay. That's when it became overwhelmingly clear that he had been dealing with the tip of the iceberg the whole time. 
He's a smart guy, has the divorce already in progress even though he hoped to build a new life with her. I didn't think this was right up there with the LifeDestoyer/Neanderthal saga over there, but it just might be.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, what a trip down memory lane. So many posters missing or banned in 3 years.

* feels like a cockroach *


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

AttaBoy said:


> I have been following that thread and I was thinking he had everything, until her last TT this week. Six months since DDay. That's when it became overwhelmingly clear that he had been dealing with the tip of the iceberg the whole time.
> He's a smart guy, has the divorce already in progress even though he hoped to build a new life with her. I didn't think this was right up there with the LifeDestoyer/Neanderthal saga over there, but it just might be.


How do they do it? To lie to his face for 6 months after seeing all she put him through. Someone she supposedly loves, and still robs from him his agency. That emotional rape as far as I am concerned.

So now when the AP wife found all that info including the fact that they had sex and she convinced him it was someone else, guess it was true. Which is probably why she still denies it. I mean she had a burner phone AND she still was blatant enough with the cheating with the normal phone that he figured it out. Some people really are monsters. Evil monsters.

I hope he finds his way here, we are much better at identifying and helping people remove monsters from their life. If he was on here there would have been enough people that didn't believe her to push him to find more, and would have saved him a lot of trouble.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

threelittlestars said:


> When i was on there three years ago I got attached to certain people that I never got personal email to, and i follow their stories there, and other stories also catch my eye. And yes, i do confess to frequenting the website, and you can call it stalking but i have still gleaned helpful information and experiences from those in the trenches!
> 
> I don't really want to stop frequenting there. I would like to be a member again but that is not happening. Im just pissed at the obvious inconsistency there.... it bent my nose out of joint, it did.


So, get a new email ID and register again?

BTW, MrFlibber I think WAS here, but took all of his early posts, and just put them on SI and continued his conversation there. I don't remember why he left.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> So, get a new email ID and register again?
> 
> BTW, MrFlibber I think WAS here, but took all of his early posts, and just put them on SI and continued his conversation there. I don't remember why he left.


If I was to post there everyone would just know it's me. Not doing it. My voice is here and some Reddit occasionally.

Someone should find that. He needs the kind of help that only TAM can bring. Advice that is built on reality. 

His wife sound like a sociopath.

He should assume she has been lying to him for years. DNA test his kids and basically ghost her.

There doesn't seem to be a real person there. It's hard when you realize you were married to one of the Shadow People, which I have come to the conclusion these folks are. There is so much lying it's like living with a shadow of a human being with no real authentic life.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

At least his latest post confirms he is divorcing that phony. Someone needs to remind him of the whole drama with the AP's burner phone. She knew that was found and still didn't come clean. And to DNA test his kids!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> ....Not sure what you are getting at...:wtf::wtf:


Think of it like this. You're in a Ford dealership carping about your treatment down at the GM dealership. We are wondering why you think folks on this site should give a crap. You may be confusing us with people who actually care.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

VladDracul said:


> Think of it like this. You're in a Ford dealership carping about your treatment down at the GM dealership. We are wondering why you think folks on this site should give a crap. You may be confusing us with people who actually care.


Wasn’t 3 little stars banned a long time ago?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I can’t believe that garbage human Mrs Wallopped is still over there convincing the idiots that her version of sociopathy is saint-like


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

Mr Fibble was child's play compared to Apparition. Holy chit. Apparition was convinced his wife had a disease that accounted for her escapades. He decided to love her out of it. Thumos really tried with that guy but to no avail. they knocked me out after one post that contained a link.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

eric1 said:


> I can’t believe that garbage human Mrs Wallopped is still over there convincing the idiots that her version of sociopathy is saint-like


See I think she is sorry for what she did, I mean I wouldn't want to be married to her, but at least she has tried. 

I do feel bad for Walloped though. He has had a really hard 5 years. But he choose to stay with her.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I got band from SI as well.
I don’t understand their ways either. I guess having a mom that cheated on my dad and a gf cheat on me in HS wasn’t enough to be a member.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

You need to use a VPN... new email address and username and you are ready to go...


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

BradWesley2 said:


> On the contrary I have an extremely fulfilling life, that you couldn't begin to comprehend.


Then you are on here why???


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Don’t ever go to SI reddit. It is injurious to the soul. Trolls galore infect them.


😂😂😂

I go there to have fun. My posts get hit with “your post has been flagged for human review”. I pick out the titles that sound interesting.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

sokillme said:


> How do they do it? To lie to his face for 6 months after seeing all she put him through. Someone she supposedly loves, and still robs from him his agency. That emotional rape as far as I am concerned.
> 
> So now when the AP wife found all that info including the fact that they had sex and she convinced him it was someone else, guess it was true. Which is probably why she still denies it. I mean she had a burner phone AND she still was blatant enough with the cheating with the normal phone that he figured it out. Some people really are monsters. Evil monsters.
> 
> I hope he finds his way here, we are much better at identifying and helping people remove monsters from their life. If he was on here there would have been enough people that didn't believe her to push him to find more, and would have saved him a lot of trouble.


It wasn’t her at the hotel. He was able to prove that she was with him that day or something like that.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Part of Mr F’s story is on LS. That is where he started then moved to SI.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

ABHale said:


> Part of Mr F’s story is on LS. That is where he started then moved to SI.


Well he should graduate to grad-school and move here.

Yeah that one instance might not be her but at this point I doubt if she had a burner phone he wasn't using that to talk to her. I hope he really moves on. As usual some of the more broken codependents over there are already starting to feel around.

"If you are really set on divorce", "this is not usual for a WS" - (Exactly which is why they are a terrible choice to be married to.)


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I found what he said about the hotel. Mr F and wife were at a funeral together 4 hrs away went the hotel receipt showed SH at the hotel.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

ABHale said:


> I found what he said about the hotel. Mr F and wife were at a funeral together 4 hrs away went the hotel receipt showed SH at the hotel.


So in that one instance he has proof. If his MO was to take women to hotels and buy burner phones he wasn't going to continue to waste time with some women who wanted to be his friend. There was probably lots and lots of sex.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I think Mr F is doing as fine as he can


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

sokillme said:


> So in that one instance he has proof. If his MO was to take women to hotels and buy burner phones he wasn't going to continue to waste time with some women who wanted to be his friend. There was probably lots and lots of sex.


He was actually with three OW at their work place, she would have been the fourth. So the OM was having lots of sex just not with Mr F’s wife.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I could never go on any of these other sites.

My_ Sock Puppets_ do not speak English.
_The Typist_ has a lisp and a list of favorite words.
_King Brian_ is very short and round, and hard to disguise.
Now, _Lilith_, umm, she would fit, curvy in. Such a wayward, she.


_Are Dee-_


----------



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

I was banned from SI as well, after posting Oldshirt' thread "Lessons learned being OM #2 (by the way, I gave him the credits). It seems that the WW XXX pornstar version described in that thread triggered a lot of people and I was banned for the eternity.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

manowar said:


> Apparition was convinced his wife had a disease that accounted for her escapades. He decided to love her out of it. Thumos really tried with that guy but to no avail. they knocked me out after one post that contained a link.


They discovered his wife was infected with the wannanucock virus.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> They discovered his wife was infected with the wannanucock virus.


Lol. You are so bad.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

VladDracul said:


> They discovered his wife was infected with the wannanucock virus.


Vlad -- trust me. go over there and read it.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Blondi. Ain't everyday somebody sez something that nice.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

I ain't doubting you Manowar. Some guys get a tiger by the tail and just can't turn loose.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

threelittlestars said:


> So i was banned from SI about three years ago for triggering when someone was being rude on my thread.... Got the ax...
> 
> But Notalostgirl is on her second or third thread abusing all the people over on SI being a biotchnotch and she has not been banned. She is being way malicious and just a terrible attitude and she has not been banned!
> 
> ...


You too?!! 
I had made a comment and one of their beloved waywards triggered and had a complete meltdown. She misunderstood something i said and was screaming that i said it was her fault she had been gang raped in the past. Never got to correct her misunderstanding and we were both banned.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have been watching MrFlibble play out on both SI and it's original incarnation on Loveshack.org. He would have done well to come here in the first place. Her trickling the truth is slow torture to this poor guy. I will venture to guess that there is one hell of a lot more. He did well to get the D in hand, as I believe that she will be history in just a few more months.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It appears Thumos has had a change of heart (for now). Divorce is on hold as he and his wife are becoming Catholics.


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

sokillme said:


> See I think she is sorry for what she did, I mean I wouldn't want to be married to her, but at least she has tried.
> 
> I do feel bad for Walloped though. He has had a really hard 5 years. But he choose to stay with her.


MrsWalloped posted a couple of months ago about Walloped being really down. Seems he had Covid last April. Really bad. Just about died. Since then he has been pretty flat. Her normal tactic of having a nervous breakdown to trigger his inner white knight must not be working these days. Maybe he just doesn’t have the desire or energy anymore. Anyway after a week or so, when some of the comments didn’t go her way, she got the mods to hide her thread. 

I really do feel bad for Walloped. She is a SAHM, in NY state. He would have been divorce raped. Alimony thru the roof, relegated to being a part time dad in a small place, while she kept the house and could pursue new lovers on his dime. I can understand why he stayed. But it’s just sad. Like so many SI “reconciliations” it seems a slow, joyless walk to the grave in a subpar marriage.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

stillthinking said:


> MrsWalloped posted a couple of months ago about Walloped being really down. Seems he had Covid last April. Really bad. Just about died. Since then he has been pretty flat. Her normal tactic of having a nervous breakdown to trigger his inner white knight must not be working these days. Maybe he just doesn’t have the desire or energy anymore. Anyway after a week or so, when some of the comments didn’t go her way, she got the mods to hide her thread.
> 
> I really do feel bad for Walloped. She is a SAHM, in NY state. He would have been divorce raped. Alimony thru the roof, relegated to being a part time dad in a small place, while she kept the house and could pursue new lovers on his dime. I can understand why he stayed. But it’s just sad. Like so many SI “reconciliations” it seems a slow, joyless walk to the grave in a subpar marriage.


Yeah that is a very sad story. I wonder too if he feels stuck. Often when this stuff happens it changes how you see your spouse who cheated on you. It can just kill the love. Eventually you can't base your relationship on your past feeling for someone, especially when they have treated you so poorly. 

He has had a really hard time of it, starting with his wife's decision to step out. I hope my friend Thumos isn't also prolonging his agony too. It's hard to R without the full understanding of what you are accepting. Even if you can push it down for a while it doesn't mean it won't come up years later, as we have seen on here. They both had a really rough couple of years. Shame on their wives for putting them through this.

I feel like reconciliations often turns what could be a terrible few years into a diminished life. It's like the difference of bleeding out in a few minutes or bleeding out slowly. The patient is still dead eventually.

That is the same with this MrFibble situation. His thread and some of the posts on there show how gullible some posters are, which I am sure contributed to them getting cheated on. Why anyone believes anything his wife says is beyond me. A few words of from her and they are actually shaming him for wanting to get a divorce.

Again this is not your run of the mill ONS. It's not even the kind of affair where two people work together and she falls for this guy but is guilty the whole time. Nope she went as far as having a burner phone and continued and send fake texts. If the dude hasn't slipped up she would still be doing it. The idea that there was no sex after all that effort? Yeah right, what was the point of the phone then? Would any wise person be surprised if there wasn't hotels, with hundreds of hook ups and much more?

That level of disrespect shows she really doesn't think very highly of him. Something a lot of people on SI don't understand or seem to value at all. Respect is pretty much unimportant with some of the people on SI but it's no surprise given what so many people are willing to put up with to R. It's always love, do you love the person. Which to me, after you are cheated on should be a very small factor in R. Being with a person because you love them and ignoring their past abuse of you is stupid, period. Imagine if the abuse were a man physically abusing his wife. If there was a post saying, you said you loved him, and now you are divorcing? That would be considered immoral. It's one thing to be codependent but to advise other people to follow your example is just too much.

Given his wives actions is quite possible she has cheated on him before. She was a SAHM for a long time, how would he know? People don't suddenly lose their conscience, they may cheat but to operate as if they feel no guilt. Nah something is off. I mean if she does get a Polygraph someone should prepare him for the possibility. If you are willing to get a burner phone who knows what you are capable of. And why would you believe anything she says. He would be crazy to put anything past this person. 

Love has the potential of being an emotional trap, which is why it's unwise to make decisions only because of it.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Yeah that is a very sad story. I wonder too if he feels stuck. Often when this stuff happens it changes how you see your spouse who cheated on you. It can just kill the love. Eventually you can't base your relationship on your past feeling for someone, especially when they have treated you so poorly.
> 
> He has had a really hard time of it, starting with his wife's decision to step out. I hope my friend Thumos isn't also prolonging his agony too. It's hard to R without the full understanding of what you are accepting. Even if you can push it down for a while it doesn't mean it won't come up years later, as we have seen on here. They both had a really rough couple of years. Shame on their wives for putting them through this.
> 
> ...


I would just like to again quote the wise, wise words of Tina Turner, and suggest that it be included as background music on this site

What’s love got to do with it?

Have fun getting that song out of your head for the rest of the day. You’re welcome.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I feel horrible for them. For Thumos, I expected it -- his constant need to "get things in order" before starting the divorce process. For both of them, just horrible...


----------

